# Keep your kid in bed longer with Mella, the all-in-one children’s alarm clock!



## littlehippo

Hi everyone! For the past 2 years, I've been developing an all-in-one kid's sleep aid and alarm clock named Mella. We think Mella is a huge improvement over all other sleep aids and clocks currently on the market and are so excited to share Mella with the world.

We'll be launching in only a few months and would love your support. Sign up HERE to read more about it and to find out when Mella will be available at a discount and for your chance to win your very own!


----------



## Nazsmum

MDC does not support sleep training


----------



## littlehippo

Nazsmum said:


> MDC does not support sleep training


Hi! My apologies for any confusion here! Mella is not for sleep training infants (and I've rephrased my post to remove any confusion as well) - Mella is an all in one kids clock meant for children aged approximately 2-6 that teaches your kid what time it is okay to get up.

There are already other similar clocks on the market that use a light color to facilitate this kind of learning, although we've improved upon the programming, added more features, all while keeping the price point competitive. We truly believe we've designed a "better" kids clock and hope you'll check it out! We're totally open to feedback as well from parents who might have used a similar product.


----------

